
My dad left me $7M and I have no idea what to do with it - niico
https://sevenmillionblog.tumblr.com/post/106499637110/my-dad-left-me-7000000-and-i-have-no-idea-what
======
nomis
Use the All-weather investment strategy to generate a neat return every year
without worrying too much about a market crash. All weather strategy means
something like: 80% index funds 12% bonds 8% gold/Cryptos

Do that with the $7M and you'll have around $350K every year (after taxes and
inflation) for the rest of your life. And best of all, you'll still have $7M
(+inflation) to give on to your own children when that day comes.

Your gift is my dream!

------
dev_throw
Altruistic: building a foundation to pardon medical debt, or tackle some low
hanging fruit type problems in your neighborhood.

Pragmatic: Invest most in index funds, and use the proceeds to fund your
startup.

Crazy: Alt-coins :D

------
tboyd47
Invest a third, give a third to charity, and enjoy a third traveling or doing
other things that make you happy with the people you love.

